# Target panic as a fingers shooter



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

yup thats some target panic, i think it might help to step away from the bow for just a little while, just my 02.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

He needs to follow a written shot cycle....with built in check points that he consciously focuses on. Then go through each checkpoint with his eyes closed 3 feet from a large target. A simple shot cycle for a 9 year old might be something like this:

1. Hook fingers on string, extend bow arm towards target, raise bow to chin level.
2. Draw back with arrow level
3. Hit touch point on face, string on tip of nose
4. Continue to draw back a tiny amount, while focusing on X, while letting string slip off fingers, make this part as smooth as possible.

Obviously he won't focus on X with his eyes closed. But he will get a feel for the shot cycle and the most important part of archery....smooth release.
When he shoots at a target have him shoot one arrow eyes closed, next arrow eyes open, only aim as #4 starts, not before...very important. Extremely important that his shots with his eyes closed FEEL identical to those with his eyes open. Have him talk out loud through each step as he shoots at first.

Right now his whole shot is being controlled by the target......he needs to have all of his focus on his shot process and let that control everything. And the best way to do that is shoot with your eyes closed up close to just feel proper execution. It should feel identical when eyes are open and a target is present. Tell him not to care where the arrows hit.....just to care about smooth release.


----------



## bobbytanner (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Slicer.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

slicer said:


> He needs to follow a written shot cycle....with built in check points that he consciously focuses on. Then go through each checkpoint with his eyes closed 3 feet from a large target. A simple shot cycle for a 9 year old might be something like this:
> 
> 1. Hook fingers on string, extend bow arm toward target, raise bow to chin level.
> 2. Draw back with arrow level
> ...


Well said ! Your son is putting to much emphasis on score and arrow placement rather then on the shot process. He is trying to hard to please you and look good and all that, and is falling way short of his goal, its common. Like Slicer put it, he needs to find his rhythm through repetition with a solid foundation of the shot process before turning him loose on an actual target face. Help him learn pre shot and execution phases of archery first and it will stay with him his whole life. Good luck!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if one catches the disease, one MUST take the cure. thats the only way to get him over it.......end of story.:shade:


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

Buy him some golf clubs.

Honestly, target panic at 9 years of age is very tough. I struggle with it all the time.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

We are her to help the young man and his father not chase him away to another sport!

This Forum is For Members Looking For Assistance From Coaches. 
Please note that this forum is for all archers asking advice regaurding the following and such... form issues, sight issue's, target panic and thus that all pertain's to the productivity of your skill's.

We at archerytalk.com wish all our archer's the best of luck.

We would please like to have only 'Certified Instructors' reply to this forum, your co-operation is greatfully appreciated.

Jumpy,
AT Administrator


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Ragu said:


> We are her to help the young man and his father not chase him away to another sport!
> 
> This Forum is For Members Looking For Assistance From Coaches.
> Please note that this forum is for all archers asking advice regaurding the following and such... form issues, sight issue's, target panic and thus that all pertain's to the productivity of your skill's.
> ...


You have to be kidding me, adminstrator!!!

It was a joke. I think the poster understands humor even if you do not. Lighten up.


----------



## psearcherdusty (Mar 17, 2011)

i had target panic at that age to what helped me was simple shot excution and blank bail have him shoot for a month or so maybe longer with his eyes closed and just making him feel the shot take the visual aid away therefore making him think just about his form. After a month or so have him open his eyes and shoot five yards for another month or two it takes awhile and even if he thinks he can shoot without target panic it just easier to solve the problem with keep doing those steps and it will train his mind the proper shot form therefore decreasing target panic everyone or atleast almost everyone has had target panic and those shooters sometimes never solve it because they think they don't have time for boring shooting for two months but when it comes to the real deal it will work out great and make him a even better shooter!


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

I was in Japan several years ago and visited a golf academy for young kids. The children were first drilled in hitting a lofted club like a wedge or 9-iron for one full year before being allowed to use any other club including a putter.

The instructors feel (and I agree) that the approach shot in golf is the most important swing in golf. So they want their kids to be able to master this element of the game to some degree before being let out on the course.

Not sure I agree totally in this training because it must be boring. But I watched kids of about 10 years hitting high approach shots in a totally free and unhurried way. They were beautiful to watch so grooved were their swings. I've played golf all my life and cannot make such pretty motions with a golf club as those kids with their specialty training.

Lots of blank wall shooting of arrows probably would help anyone to improve provided you don't die of boredom first. I sure couldn't do it for so long.


----------

